# must haves for a mini genesis?



## raymundo (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey all, my daughter just got a mini genesis. Anyone recomend any accessories for it like pin sights, peep sights, rests? Or just leave it plain-jane-vanilla? How do you guys with a genesis shoot it? It will at least get a brass nock index. What arrows work best in it?


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I am going to start off by asking this question: Do you shoot for yourself? If the answer is yes, think of all of the things that you like to have on your bow and there is your answer. I am pretty sure that they can accept all regular accessories. 

If you don't shoot and don't know a whole lot about it, then here it goes. 

If she wants to be any kind of descent with it, she will NEED a kisser button, and a peep sight. Also, a release will be important, but not as necessary. 

If she is shooting targets with this, a long stabilizer is a good idea. It doesn't have to be real expenisve, but they help immensely. 

A sight is very important with accuracy. You can get her just some cheap pin sight and that will do the job adequately. But, if she plans on really getting into this, get her a good micro adjust sight, like the Sure-Loc Supreme.

http://www.sureloc.com/target/supreme/supreme.html

If you go that option, you will also need a scope, and that comes separate. I promise that it is worth the money, but the money for the sight and scope set up will probably be more then the bow itself is worth. 

Don't get me wrong. You can totally leave it bare and vanilla-like. But, she will not shoot as well without things like sights and such. Of the things mentioned, the stab is probably the least important. 

Also, you don't need to go out and get it all in one day. It took me a year to accumulate all of my accessories. Get her the peep and kisser, then the release, then a sight, then a stab. 

Good luck to you and your daughter, and good shooting!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

For now I would start her with just a bare bow. If she takes off and sticks with it, they you can get her accesories. 

You also don't want the bow too heavy. Other than that Sighting in hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Hoyt_man (Feb 2, 2008)

my fisrt bow was the normal genesis. I shot very well with it. I had a single pin adjustable hha sight on it with a peep and a kisser button. And also a longer target stabalizer not sure the length. I used carbon express thunderstorm arrows. That was a fun bow and i wish i still had just for fun.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

The only thing you need on it is a sight and a rest as well as a peep. IMO it is better for her to learn by anchoring the string on the tip of your nose. The kisser will just lead to problems in the future b/c they get in the way.


----------

